# [Chiste] Pregunten-len si esta vivo



## SantyUY (Ago 18, 2011)

Quiero que le pregunten a el técnico que hizo ésto si está vivo   





​
jaja ! Parece un proto ?¿


----------



## luvhines (Ago 18, 2011)

es una placa universal ?? santo dios !!! esta como para sacarle un cablesito


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2011)

Y estoy seguro que funciona a la perfección...

Ahora que lo miro bien...es mi diseño de un 555 cableado...le salió bastante bien


----------



## BKAR (Ago 18, 2011)

Cuantos kilómetros de cables hay ahi?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 19, 2011)

si es mi diseño de un 555 cableado...no debe haber más de 3km, sobretodo por las caídas de tensión


----------



## BKAR (Ago 19, 2011)

JAJA
ver tanto cableado me dio hambre
http://www.hachemuda.com/2007/08/circuitos-electronicos-hechos-con-comida/


----------



## capitanp (Ago 19, 2011)

y a veces pasa


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 19, 2011)

Qué estabas inventando Capitanp?


----------



## Imzas (Ago 19, 2011)

mmm, ver los tendidos telefonicos entre postes de la luz electrica residencial me da mareos, esto ya es el colmo :s.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 19, 2011)

Me recuerda a un ordenador construido a base de IC TTL que hace poco, (no recuerdo) se mostro aqui en el Foro.

Parece un plato de espaguetis.... jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 19, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> y a veces pasa



jaja super bueno ! ay tenes cable como para toda tu vida


----------



## luvhines (Ago 19, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> y a veces pasa



ajajaja!!!! en donde dibl#"%$"& aprendió redes el que hizo eso!! le salio la certificación en un paquete de cheetos aahahah


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2011)

SantyUY dijo:


> Quiero que le pregunten a el técnico q hizo esto si esta vivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa foto ya había aparecido por el Foro, aunque parezca desprolijo es un sistema (Wire wrap) de armado bastante tradicional para prototipos funcionales, es decir se arma para probar y una vez terminado y comprobado, queda funcionando así.
Yo lo he empleado y sigo empleando, me resulta mucho mas práctico que un proto-board y admite diseños mucho mas complejos. Y una vez completo y probado se pone a funcionar en forma definitiva sin la necesidad de hacer un impreso.


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 21, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esa foto ya había aparecido por el Foro, aunque parezca desprolijo es un sistema (Wire wrap) de armado bastante tradicional para prototipos funcionales, es decir se arma para probar y una vez terminado y comprobado, queda funcionando así.
> Yo lo he empleado y sigo empleando, me resulta mucho mas práctico que un proto-board y admite diseños mucho mas complejos. Y una vez completo y probado se pone a funcionar en forma definitiva sin la necesidad de hacer un impreso.



Super bueno amigo !  esa info no la tenia !  gracias por compartirla ! seria como un proto-board pero fijo ! una ves que se prueba se sige utilizando la tarjeta


----------



## Imzas (Ago 22, 2011)

Obvio que este sistema no sirve para RF, ni menos para frecuencias altas XD. O si?


----------



## Dano (Ago 22, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Obvio que este sistema no sirve para RF, ni menos para frecuencias altas XD. O si?



Todo depende, si se tienen en cuentas las capacidades parásitas que se aparecerán no habría problemas...


----------



## jol45 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hola.
Tal como dijo Fogonazo, es la tecnica de cabledo llamado Wire-Wrap (En Chile se le llamo enruleteado) Las bases de los componentes tienen patas largas (2 a 3 Cm) de seccion cuadrada, donde con una herramienta especial se enrolla el alambre para la coneccion.
este tipo de coneccion lo he visto actualmente en algunas ampolletas de ahorro de energia.
Se uso mucho en diseño para circuito de prueba, y tambien cuando se hacia una o dos unidades y se de jaban trabajando sin problemas
Se recomendaba dejar los alambres desordenados para evitar induccion entre ellos.

Saludos


----------

